# Tecumseh 32.8cc idle problem



## Gary Alford (Nov 17, 2005)

model 390301A code 130301448 in a sears model 536.297030 mini tiller. Bought this at a swap meet, the motor won't return to idle, I can't find any books on how the gov. springs are supposed to go or how the throttle return spring works. Anyone know where I can get information on this?thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is the link to the manual for your engine TC200-2103 download it. good luck. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf


----------

